
Aussie startup scene hits boiling point - shadowjacks
http://e27.sg/2012/07/26/optus-innov8-announces-top-ten-finalist/
======
0xdeadcafe
Where are the startup hotspots in Australia? Sydney? Melbourne?

------
raywu
2 of the startups are from Pollenizer!

------
craigvn
How's Sausage Software going?

